# Who's Going to the Big E Train show



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jan 25 and 26th sent for my tickets 2 day ago.
Dick


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I am going.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The Mohegan & Pequot G scale layout manned was at the show as a G scale layout from Maine. The two G gauge layouts were numbers 1 and 2 in the show. Saw a lot of my friends from NY, NJ, PA, VT, NH, MA including Cape Cod, CT and RI. For people who don't there is much G scale there would be mistaken especially this year. Trainz brought a truck full of G gauge and other scales. They could bring the G gauge out of the truck quick enough and they were sorry they didn't bring more. Jamie's Collectibles was selling mainly LGB and sold a lot of there sound engines. There were other vendors with G that sold as well. I went to one that had an LGB car with two volswagen's on it kind of hidden away and that was gone. MNP which makes Track Cleaning cars had a great show. 
I purchased some 1:20.3 items from Don Sweet and Warrior Run Lococmotive works. I know the Pennsy fan must be sick. I did take some pictures of the Bachmann Toby and I kind of liked it. There was a get together of G scalers at the M&P Gscale layout. Need to xfer the pictures and download them where they can be accessible. 
It was a fun and GREAT show. 
LAO


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The Mohegan & Pequot G scale layout manned was at the show as a G scale layout from Maine. The two G gauge layouts were numbers 1 and 2 in the show. Saw a lot of my friends from NY, NJ, PA, VT, NH, MA including Cape Cod, CT and RI. For people who don't there is much G scale there would be mistaken especially this year. Trainz brought a truck full of G gauge and other scales. They could bring the G gauge out of the truck quick enough and they were sorry they didn't bring more. Jamie's Collectibles was selling mainly LGB and sold a lot of there sound engines. There were other vendors with G that sold as well. I went to one that had an LGB car with two volswagen's on it kind of hidden away and that was gone. MNP which makes Track Cleaning cars had a great show. 
I purchased some 1:20.3 items from Don Sweet and Warrior Run Lococmotive works. I know the Pennsy fan must be sick. I did take some pictures of the Bachmann Toby and I kind of liked it. There was a get together of G scalers at the M&P Gscale layout. Need to xfer the pictures and download them where they can be accessible. 
It was a fun and GREAT show. 
LAO


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted twice. Grrrr my ig Fat Twitchy fingers. 
LAO


----------

